
Show HN: CloudId – Detect Cloud Provider from Instance Metadata - tamalsaha001
https://github.com/appscode/cloudid
======
tamalsaha001
Author here.

Kubernetes has the concept of a Cloud Provider, which is a module which
provides an interface for managing TCP Load Balancers, Nodes (Instances) and
Networking Routes. This library can be used to identify cloud provider based
on various instance metadata without requiring user input.

